# Delta 28-276 Bandsaw For Christmas



## jaykerz (Dec 13, 2008)

Sooooooo… My wife bought me a bandsaw for Christmas. (Thanks Dear) Now for my dilemma. First I should state that I am relatively new to the hobby, so I have never had a bandsaw before. BUT!!! It seems like every review that I have read about this saw is awful. Does anyone have "real-world" experience with this one?? And if so, what upgrades or attachments should I invest in? Thanks in advance…


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

The more recent saws have improved greatly. So you should be OK. Bandsaws don't really need upgrades, no matter what the snake oil salesmen have convinced the world.

Get a good belt from your local NAPA or other automotive dealer (Gates AX series) and a couple decent blades.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

One thing that you do need to get is a new blade for the saw. The ones that come with the saw (Delta is not alone in this) are generally inferior quality blades. Your bandsawing life will be much easier if you get a Woodslicer or Timberwolf blade. Both have been reviewed here and are excellent bandsaw blades.

Another option that you might want to consider is a riser block if you plan on doing any resawing. This will increase your resaw height from 6 3/4" to 12 " but you will need to get a 105" blade since you are adding 6" in height to the saw.

You might want to consider a mobile base as well. It really depends upon your shop situation. In mine, for instance, I have to move the saws around so a mobile base is essential.

But you have a quality saw. I have often said that at this level nearly all saws are excellent and the biggest differences between them are simply the accessories/upgrades that come with the individual saw.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

I am thinking about getting this one too because it's a a great price. I've seen bad reviews though about it, but they are all from 2002-2005 feviews. I haven't seen any recent negative reviews? Did they improve quality? Anyone know if the newer ones are any better? Should I just bypass this one? Are there any others in this price range (400) that someone could recommend?


----------



## DTWoodknot (Sep 4, 2009)

Jay
I agree with Scott blades are a must and a fence would be on my list of upgrades as well as the riser block and cater guides. And if your considering a belt (good idea if your getting any vibration) you can get the link belts thru Harbor Freight cheaper than most places.
Eric 
I am in the same situation I have also been considering the Grizzly G0555 for 450 plus 74 for shipping so for 124 more I could get that one, the grizzly has had some good reviews but I do like to see thing before i buy. plus the guy at Lowe's said that the Delta I was looking at was the last one they had in stock (floor model fondled by everyone that walk thru the tool department) and the next shipment the price was going up. what to do? I think that i would be happy with the delta but would need to add a fence and the roller guides so I'm leaning toward the Griz because it comes with these option and a 1 HP motor.


----------



## EricJ (Jan 22, 2010)

I have that saw, wife bought it for me for Christmas of 2006 or 2005 I believe.

Gotta be careful of the trunions, they seem to be built out of pot aluminum or something that's not very strong. If you're going to be moving the saw at all, build or get a mobile base for it.

I've got the riser block for it and like the added functionality of the saw. If you do add a riser block seriously consider having a friend help you get the top half back on. I was able to do it myself but it would been soo much easier to have someone on hand.

The 3/4 HP motor doesn't allow for speedy resawing but if you take your time it'll make its way through the cut eventually.


----------



## Hess (Feb 8, 2010)

I got one last Jan worked great for about 2 months than could not cut a line for noting then while cleaning the shop this week moved the saw and the table came off in my hands. The trunnions are made ode cheap sand cast AL . Call Delta line was told over and over to call back they were too busy. Got hold of them tough the dealer line and after 2 days a very nice lady was willing to send me the parts But they are on back order till the end of next month.

Lowe's was no help at all boy that should not have happened but your have to deal with Delta.

Found a site before I knew Delta would help and ordered the part for around 25 bucks. Once I get the parts I'm selling it and getting a 17 inch Grizz that when they say it is Cast Iron that includes the Trunnions So beware

Hess


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I've read some reviews that don't have good things to say also.


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

I worked on a lot of those at the reconditioning shop, primary failure was, as noted above, the POS trunnions. The tensioning springs are also a little weak, and take care when rotating the quick tension handle, if you feel a catch, stop, back up the handle and try again. If you try to force it you can break the small casting…a real pain to replace. By the way I have nearly the same saw, a -206 and I made my own trunnions from steel.


----------



## Bryan_M (Jan 25, 2010)

I have this bandsaw. I've had it for a couple years and use it all the time. I honestly have no complaints about it. I replaced the belt with a link belt and added cool blocks and put it on a mobile base. I recommend reading the Bandsaw Book by Lonnie Bird. Take your time to set it up, align everything and balance the wheels and it will work fine.

I have a few different blades for mine. This is my main "go to" tool. I cut all the obvious woodworking stuff but also use it for trimming copper clad circuit boards to size and weird things like cutting rawhide bones for the dogs. Works great.


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey, you ain't the only one cutting rawhide bones for dogs.


----------

